# I don't understand TPL



## LlF (Nov 3, 2021)

Hi, i have a msi gs66 laptop with i7 10750H. this is the current settings, (basically just undervolting CPU core and cache at -100mV. EPP is managed by windows' power plan setting. and graphic is set to dedicated gpu only in bios)






I have not touched anything in TPL. this is the default setting:






If I do a TS benchtest, it will immediately shoot to ~96c and in limit reasons, there would be a red THERMAL and EDP OTHER. After 2+ minutes, I will get a red PL1. this screenshot is right after PL1 showed up:






at this point I dont even know what questions to ask... is it bad to have a thermal limit right away? 
There is a disable and lock turbo power limit in FIVR. is that linked to TPL?
with my current setting, I'm not using TPL at all, right? so it is relaying on the default LP1 limit? why is this bad?
or a vague question: what setting should I change? (my goal is to lower temp in everyday/office situations so less fan noise.)

cheers


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 3, 2021)

LlF said:


> I dont even know what questions to ask.


I agree. I have no idea what you are asking.  

Your first screenshot shows the MMIO PL1 power limit set to 65W and the last screenshot you posted shows the MMIO PL1 power limit set to 58W. I am not sure if you changed this or your computer changed this. I prefer to check the MMIO Lock box. Intel CPUs run just fine without needing multiple sets of turbo power limits.

After you take care of the MMIO power limit, now you can clear the "Disable Power Limit Control" box. This gives you access to the MSR power limits. If you want less heat and less noise then try lowering your turbo power limits. The 10750H has a 45W TDP rating so set PL1 to 45W and PL2 to 55W or 60W.

Almost all modern laptops with these CPUs either run too hot or they power limit throttle. It is a balancing act. You can set the power limits to whatever you like. Less heat is less performance and hopefully less noise. Whatever you prefer is totally up to you.

There is no default PL1 limit. The power limits are whatever you set them to.


----------



## rethcirE (Nov 3, 2021)

Your PROCHOT limit is set to 95C in Red. So if any core reaches above that it will flag 'THERMAL'. You can see in Max category several cores hit 98C.

Your screenshot shows 59W+ draw and a Red PL1 flag which makes sense for the limit of 58W.
EDP Other Ring is a different power limit tied to IccMax limit maybe? You can up that in FIVR window and see if the limit goes away.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 3, 2021)

rethcirE said:


> EDP Other Ring is a different power limit


EDP OTHER under RING always goes red whenever PL1, PL2 or THERMAL goes red under the CORE column. If you only see one EDP OTHER box lighting up red under RING, you can ignore this. Just look under the CORE column. This shows what is causing the problem. 

When EDP OTHER lights up red across CORE, GPU and RING all at the same time, then you can try increasing IccMax in the FIVR window for the core and the cache or increase Power Limit 4 in the TPL window.


----------



## LlF (Nov 4, 2021)

^thank you very much for the hand holding. I settled with 45 and 70W limits. balancing act like you said


----------

